# Post HM Pics Here!!



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Just wanted to see all the HMs out there, well to start it heres mine


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Gallifrey, beautiful as always <3


















Sir Lamorak, my youngun', he's getting a little darker now <3


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Love em!! So beautiful!! ;D


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got this guy off aquabid and a female sibling. They are an early early b-day present from my grandparents.
I don't have a pic of the girl though. Won't know what she looks like till they get here (They will be my first halfmoons too!) They'll hopefully be here by Wendnesday!:-D 
Planning on spawning them!
Oh and they are my first aquabid fish too;-)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow Ruby, what a beauty!


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

My Memorialday, got him a few days ago : P This is the best pic I can get of him so far, he's in a temporary tub till I get my twenty gallon up.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's my little Mango... he's really gained some personality!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Aww!! Mango, is such a beauty!! Haha he is so cute!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Mango is one of my favorite fish on the forum. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!! "drool drool". lol


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Guys!!! Oh my gosh, My hm isnt a hm, HES A DELTA!!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Mango is one of my favorite fish on the forum. <3


Awww, thanks!:-D


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

here are Kane(platinum white HMPK) and Zorro (blue with white fins) HM


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Guys!!! Oh my gosh, My hm isnt a hm, HES A DELTA!!!


I still love hime though )


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> I still love hime though )


Yes, he's a beauty. :-D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's Prince Hector


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Prince Hector is gorgeous!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks! The pictures actually do him no justice. I stalk him forever trying to get a good pic, but he moves so much! And his fins are kind of see-through so the camera doesn't pick them up well.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Well guys ( My delta died ( But here is my real hm ) Zeus I love him <3


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I had to find new homes for Galli and Lamorak, so they're no longer with me. I miss them terribly, but Wave is making up for their absence! I luff him <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Well guys ( My delta died ( But here is my real hm ) Zeus I love him <3


I have that picture of him lying on that leaf as my desktop wallpaper. It's SO cute!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very stunning HMs everyone!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You know i was just getting ready to post this thread, but you beat me to it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Also VERY pretty HM's everyone! im looking to get a HM to breed with my Plakat female so i would get some HMPK females and some plakats kind of.


----------

